# British Hazel



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Guys, imformation please, above vessel on which I spent 6months in 1966 running from Abadan to South Africa and Indian Ocean Islands.
Builder, Date, and Disposal. I do recall she had a Sulzer Engine.
Regards Trevor


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Picture of 12,864t British Hazel at
http://merchant-navy.net/Pictures/british hazel.html
I guess Alastairj or John F will have to help you on this one ....


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*MV British Hazel*

British Hazel. Builder Swan Hunter WR. Wallsend Yard No. 1895. 
Launched 31.10.1963. Completed 5.64.

History:

1982 PETROSTAR XVII - 1983 NEJMAT EL PETROL XVII - 1988 FAL XXII - 1989 AL HAMRIA - 1990 FAL XVIII.

Broken up Alang 8.1.03 

Regards


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Official Number 305982


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys, she had a long life did'nt she.


----------



## richardc (Jan 9, 2006)

The Hazel also had a bridge control unit for the engine - it used to work fairly well but tended to use more air for starting than when under engine room control. I'm not convinced the Engineers were too keen on it being used!

Richard.


----------

